# YFT are goin off at Thunderhorse



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a quick report for those who are interested. We have been conducting an ROV job out here at Thunderhorse for over a week, and the YFT are as thick as I have ever seen. Most of the fish are in the 80 - 120 range, with some that are bigger. Due to the fact that we are not allowed to fish off of this vessel, I figured I would pass the info along to those who may be considering a trip. 



Current weather conditions:

Wind = NE @ 5-10 kts

Seas = 1-3 ft

Current = to the NNW @ .4 kts

Water = Blue



Gump...Out


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

wow great info. thank youvery much


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info; mighty generous of you. It must suck to watch those fish busting everywhere and not be able to kill a few.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive heard they are hitting at all the deep far rigs!!! Blind Faith, Indpenedece Hub.... We have had a bunch of guys in the Tahiti Spar area! Ive heard they have been supper thick out there all day long!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report Jeff, I wish I had the time to get out there!


----------



## crazy capt dan (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you provide me with the GPS coordinates to the Thunderhorse Rig?

Sounds like a good place to be.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

28 12

88 37


----------

